# Loxford Tower - Manchester - Feb 2008



## Wishmaster (Feb 10, 2008)

Visted this place on the spare of the moment with the Grimreaper, was meant to do it months ago but never got round to it.

But a friend rang and said that demolition is well underway and it was now or never so off we went.

Was great fun trying to find the staircase that lead to the roof, but got there in the end 

Was quite shocked to discover three plant machine on the roof, guess that they was craned up there, but no signs of a crane on site


----------



## grimreaper (Feb 10, 2008)

*manchester University building*

hi guys my first post!


visited today with wish wishmaster













































it was a bit odd to see diggers ontop of such a tall building


----------



## tangled (Feb 10, 2008)

Great set of pics!


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: manchester University building*

liking the corridor shot


----------



## Virusman26 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: manchester University building*

Great first report dude! Nice shot of the diggers on the roof. I guess they were air-lifted or something!!!! Did you get many more interior shots> The corridor shot is cool!


----------



## grimreaper (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: manchester University building*



Virusman26 said:


> Great first report dude! Nice shot of the diggers on the roof. I guess they were air-lifted or something!!!! Did you get many more interior shots> The corridor shot is cool!




i didnt get many interior ones as the place is gutted completly


----------



## Ratters (Feb 10, 2008)

smashing  certainly looks high enough up for me


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 10, 2008)

Ratters said:


> smashing  certainly looks high enough up for me



It is pretty high, but nothing spectacular, 8 floors I think but high enough that you wouldnt wanna fall off


----------



## krela (Feb 10, 2008)

I've merged the two thread. Can we have one thread per visit rather than one thread per person per visit please


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 10, 2008)

krela said:


> I've merged the two thread. Can we have one thread per visit rather than one thread per person per visit please



No probs K, Grimreaper is a new guy, dont think he realised


----------



## krela (Feb 10, 2008)

Wishmaster said:


> No probs K, Grimreaper is a new guy, dont think he realised



That's why I'm asking nicely


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 10, 2008)

krela said:


> That's why I'm asking nicely


----------



## Gibbo (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: manchester University building*



grimreaper said:


> i didnt get many interior ones as the place is gutted completly



I hope that you took precautions if you went onto any of the floors as the place is full of asbestos dust and fibres.


----------



## King Al (Feb 11, 2008)

Super pics, Looks like it was well worth it, fantastic views


----------



## emily (Feb 11, 2008)

superb photo's! like gibbo said the place is full of abestos so becareful.


----------

